# PHOTOS ADDED - 8th Annual South Florida Gathering 2018 (Nov 17-18)



## dougmays

We are at it again! We had a great gathering last year and are excited to announce the next one!

Date: Nov 17-18, 2018 (you're welcome to come earlier or stay later)
Where: Highland Hammock State Park, 5931 Hammock Rd, Sebring, FL 33872

Meals & Agenda
Thursday Night - Fried Chicken (

 floridasteve
 )

Friday - Pork Chops (

 floridasteve
 ), Maple Bourbon Ham (

 JckDanls 07
 ), Fatties (@ega-q ), Deviled Eggs and Meatballs (

 JckDanls 07
 ), chicken & cornbread potpie (@ojenny )

Saturday Breakfast - Eggs, Potatoes and more (

 carol506
 and helpers), biscuits and sausage gravy (@ojenny ), Broccoli Salad (

 JckDanls 07
 )

Saturday Lunch/Snacks - Pork Belly (

 dougmays
 ), pizza bread (@ojenny )

Saturday Dinner - Side Dish (

 floridasteve
 ), Smoked Spaghetti (@nepas ), Side Dish (@ega-q ), smoked turkey breasts & mystery side (@ojenny )

Sunday Breakfast?

Sunday Lunch?

Other/Unassigned - 10# Brisket (

 carol506
 ), 3 Dozen Eggs (

 floridasteve
 ), 2 large packs of bacon from Sam's (

 dougmays
 )

Competitions
Saturday - Ribs @ 5pm (tentative), Cocktail (turn-in 5pm)...times and be changed

Sites Booked
@roadkill cafe - #78
@jarjarchef (Jeramy) - #79
@jckdanls (Keith) 07 - #88/#89, Nov 15-19


 carol506
 (Carol) & @grumpa john (John) - #87, Nov 15-18


 dougmays
 (Doug) - #81


 bobcats110
 - #82
Kim & Mark site 83


 nimrod
 - #86
Sharon Gibson - #135.
Denita Wishart and JD - #52
John and Jeanette Feaster #130
Linda Worth #133
Jenny (@ojenny ) - #134
Melanie Chadwick 132
Melissa 137
Teresa Cox Webster 138
Gene and Sherry 42
Linda Cram 113
Julie Stoughton
===============
Shared list of disposable items to bring and share

Plates - @Discus39
Utensils ( plastic ) - 

 dougmays

Drink cups ( cold & hot) - 

 dougmays
 (solo cups)
ICE ( we can NEVER have enough) -
Paper napkins - @Discus39
Garbage bags - 

 carol506

Cleaning supply's ( sponges dish soap etc etc ) - 

 dougmays


Snacks ( pretzels chips nuts etc etc )
Soft drinks
Fire wood
Buns, Rolls ,Bread

===============


----------



## carol506

Doug nothing into my spam folder either


----------



## JckDanls 07

Wooohoooo.. here we go again...  as always..  reserve your sites early as they will fill up fast and usually none available as we get closer to the date ...


----------



## dougmays

Adding previous attendees, hopefully I dont forget anyone


 JckDanls 07


 carol506
@grumpa john @tiki guy @orlandosmoking 

 floridasteve


 bobcats110
@jarjarchef 

 nimrod
@ojenny @cuckoo4141 @ega-q


----------



## nimrod

We will get our site reserved soon and let you know.
Craig & Ann


----------



## nimrod

OK we booked site 86, Nov 15-18. We are next to John & Carol.
Craig & Ann


----------



## carol506

Awesome.  Now you need to join us at Fishesting Creek weekend of April 20th.

Also, Gene and Lois will be joining us again.


----------



## floridasteve

YEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobcats110

Defending Rib Champion is IN!!!!

Booked site 82 next to Doug like last year.


----------



## dougmays

Updated Post#1 with everyone's sites! 

For any newcomers lurking/viewing this...please join us!!


----------



## floridasteve

Easter dinner.  Ham loaf made with my own cured ham and ground pork butt, plus scratch made scolloped potatoes a'gratin and fresh corn on the cob.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok folks..  still some sites available in the general vicinity... lets get em reserved before they are gone ...


----------



## carol506

Our lady friends with the cast iron pizza tell me they will join us again.  Jenny Hayes in site 134 and Sharon Gibson in site 135.


----------



## JckDanls 07

That's awesome Carol...  is it Nov. yet ??   lol


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump


----------



## floridasteve

Saw your bump...


----------



## dougmays

Hey folks! Sorry for being AWOL i've been super busy with work, travel and other stuff! Been getting into alot more food vending events in Gainesville so that's been keeping me busy.

Added Sharon and Jenny to the #1 post. Jenny did you change your "jenny0" username or create a new one? I could not find it to tag


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then..  been reading the NC gathering thread... I'm ready...


----------



## dougmays

Ready also! Is it November yet?

Anyone have any recommendations for something they want to see done this year that we did not do last year? Pig cook? Open Fire Cooking? Sometime of Snout-to-tail type cooking? Pickling demo? Just throwing ideas out...


----------



## floridasteve

Wet t-shirt contest?


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> Ready also! Is it November
> 
> What is snout to tail cooking?


----------



## dougmays

Can't wait for another year!! 

Snout to Tail (and there are other variations of this phrase) is basically using the whole animal. Probably not really something we can do in that setting haha


----------



## nimrod

Steve,
 I don't think I would win the wet T shirt contest but I'm game! I usually reserve that for my weekend yard work to cool off a bit.
 Craig


----------



## dougmays

What do y'all think about a friendly Steak Cookoff? We could loosely abide by the SCA Cookoff rules (Boneless Ribeye, about 1"-1 1/4" thick)


----------



## cuckoo4141

I volunteer to judge!


----------



## carol506

I’m a taste taster


----------



## JckDanls 07

I was thinking something else where y'all would have a half a chance...  LOL ...  but I'm game ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> I was thinking something else where y'all would have a half a chance...  LOL ...  but I'm game ...



Better watch out Keith! I entered my first SCA cookoff back in May......errrm and got last place :/ haha


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good...  then I'll have somebody to fight for last place... lol


----------



## floridasteve

I’d be a much better judge than contestant.


----------



## floridasteve

Or how about a stuffed pork loin contest?  There is a lot of stuff you can do there, only takes a couple of hours to cook, and they’re relatively inexpensive.


----------



## dougmays

floridasteve
 - I could be down for that! Or just a stuffed loin Buffet for one of the meals :) A gallery of stuffed loins


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> floridasteve
> - I could be down for that! Or just a stuffed loin Buffet for one of the meals :) A gallery of stuffed loins



I like the buffer idea too.  I did a stuffed loin yesterday.  Turned out pretty good, but needs some tweaking.  Aught to be really good by November


----------



## nimrod

Hmm, competing for the last place trophy... I may have a chance at that one.


----------



## jarjarchef

So i finally got off my butt and made a reservation. My spot was taken. So we will be in Site #79. I should be getting there on Thursday and leaving Sunday.


----------



## dougmays

Sweet! 

As is stands, looks like 9 forum members. Let's try to spread the word to new members and guests! :)


----------



## carol506

I believe there are 2 more coming that were at our Fisheating Creek rally.  Will confirm


----------



## carol506

Ok Denita Wishart and JD in sire 52


----------



## dougmays

Awesome, thanks Carol!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Jeremy ... can't wait to see everybody ....  

Carol...  which ones were they (Denita and JD) ??


----------



## carol506

They had the little brindle Doxie across from me.  JD has long white beard and she has short white hair and tats.  Nice couple.


----------



## JckDanls 07

oh yea..  cool...  will be good to have more new faces... And to see old faces (pun intended)...  Can't wait ...

So to any of the new members...  If your on the fence about meeting strangers...  let me just say... It will be well worth the chance... Once you have attended a Gathering...  ate GREAT food... made new friends... learned some new techniques (which it mostly what it's all about)... You'll be more than glad you decided to take the chance .... Even if it's only for a day (Saturday is the BIG feast) .. Like the rest of us...  we can't wait for every Nov. to roll around...

GRRRRRRRRRRR...  It's not Nov. yet ????

We (Mrs. Danl's and I) can't wait that long... We are now visiting NEPA'S for a couple of days... just spent a couple of days with Doug... and spent close to a week with Van and his wife... WHAT A GREAT TIME WE ARE HAVING...


----------



## dougmays

Ditto everything Keith said....its great meeting people at these events and you make life long friends!


----------



## carol506

Keith if you are in Vero try to come up to Palm Bay.  Has to before Thursday as we are going to see our grands in Virginia Friday.


----------



## jarjarchef

Hmmmmm I might have to get back into the competing part. I might have a secret weapon this year.... we shall see.

Charlyn wants to know if she should start working on her Specialty Drink for her competition???


----------



## JckDanls 07

LOL  Jeremy..  if it's gonna take her that long to perfect it... then yeaaa..  she better get to work...


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Hmmmmm I might have to get back into the competing part. I might have a secret weapon this year.... we shall see.
> 
> Charlyn wants to know if she should start working on her Specialty Drink for her competition???



I'm down for another cocktail competition! I'm sure @tiki guy is as well :)

So Ribs and Cocktails?


----------



## roadkill cafe

dougmays said:


> Sweet!
> 
> As is stands, looks like 9 forum members. Let's try to spread the word to new members and guests! :)



Well, well, well...Howdy all!! I’m baaaack It’s been a long 5 years since I’ve attended and I sure am looking forward to it! Boss approved the time off and Site 78 has been reserved. Arriving Friday, departing Monday. Just picked up a WSM 22.5” and learning it. Quite a change from the MES 40!! November is still a ways off so I’ve got plenty of time to learn it. And now that I have a truck I’ll be able to bring it. Man I’ve missed this gathering!! It’ll be great to see old friends (Doug, Keith, and others+++) and meet new ones.


----------



## dougmays

Hey Steve! Glad you're back! November should be a fun event!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve...  welcome back... will be good to see ya ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK...  So I wanna ask everybody their thoughts on doing something different... 

How about "burnt ends" instead of ribs ?? ...  Or maybe do both ?? 

"Thoughts Please" ...


----------



## dougmays

Keith  and I were also discussing the possibility of a Crawfish Boil?! Maybe getting live ones shipped in and seeing if people wanted to chip in for a group event?


----------



## nimrod

roadkill cafe said:


> Well, well, well...Howdy all!! I’m baaaack It’s been a long 5 years since I’ve attended and I sure am looking forward to it! Boss approved the time off and Site 78 has been reserved. Arriving Friday, departing Monday. Just picked up a WSM 22.5” and learning it. Quite a change from the MES 40!! November is still a ways off so I’ve got plenty of time to learn it. And now that I have a truck I’ll be able to bring it. Man I’ve missed this gathering!! It’ll be great to see old friends (Doug, Keith, and others+++) and meet new ones.


Steve,
 Glad you can make it! Looking forward to meeting you.
 Craig


----------



## nimrod

Burnt ends, Hmm, I can burn meat as well as the next guy...
Craig


----------



## jarjarchef

I am game for either or both. 
Low country boul Friday
Burnt ends and ? Saturday?


----------



## nimrod

Our good friends Kim & Mark will be coming to the Gathering. They reserved site 83, Fri thru Sunday. They are coming up from Royal Palm Beach.


----------



## dougmays

nimrod said:


> Our good friends Kim & Mark will be coming to the Gathering. They reserved site 83, Fri thru Sunday. They are coming up from Royal Palm Beach.



That's awesome Craig! New faces!


----------



## orlandosmoking

Site 80 again;)


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> Site 80 again;)



Wow! Early this year......


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Wow! Early this year......



I booked in March lol


----------



## dougmays

Man...i didn't expect that guy to post on here till 5 days before the event!


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Man...i didn't expect that guy to post on here till 5 days before the event!



Why do I even need to post? You know I don't miss these gatherings. Ever.


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> Man...i didn't expect that guy to post on here till 5 days before the event!



If ever... LOL .. Oh..  what's up Don...  didn't see ya over there...

Also... anybody/everybody that would like can join us .. There's a get together in Oct. (12-13) at Lake Manatee State Park ... The gang from the Fish Eating Creek weekend is having it..  site number in the 50's ... We're in #48 from Thur-Sun.

  C'MON OVER


----------



## floridasteve

jarjarchef said:


> Charlyn wants to know if she should start working on her Specialty Drink for her competition???



Yes!!!  But she needs to make a HUGE batch of last year's winner to get us ready for this year's entry!


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK...  So I wanna ask everybody their thoughts on doing something different...
> 
> How about "burnt ends" instead of ribs ?? ...  Or maybe do both ??
> 
> "Thoughts Please" ...



Never done burnt ends, but as long as I have enough lead time to practice, I’m game.  Ribs would be good too.  Since I sat out a year after whipping y'alls ass, I’m ready to do it again! Lol


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> If ever... LOL .. Oh..  what's up Don...  didn't see ya over there...
> 
> Also... anybody/everybody that would like can join us .. There's a get together in Oct. (12-13) at Lake Manatee State Park ... The gang from the Fish Eating Creek weekend is having it..  site number in the 50's ... We're in #48 from Thur-Sun.
> 
> C'MON OVER



I’ve addd it to my callendar.  We’ll see what October brinfs!


----------



## floridasteve

*A cow, an ant and an old fart are debating on who is the greatest of the three of them.*

*The cow said, "I give 20 quarts of milk every day and that's why I am the greatest!"

The ant said, "I work day and night, summer and winter, I can carry 52 times my own weight and that's why I am the greatest!" *




























*Why are you scrolling down?  It's your turn to say something...*


----------



## dougmays

Just some updates:
- Last year we put together a Shared Items List which worked out pretty well (Thanks @tiki guy for the suggestion!), i've added that to the #1 post and will update it as people volunteer. Multiple people can also volunteer for the same item to divide the purchase
- I've started reaching out to our sponsors that have generously donated year after year! I do not think i have seen any "new" sponsors to the forum but if anyone can think of anyone let me know and i'll reach out!

Here is the Shared Item List for reference (i will put the names on the #1 post)
Plates - 
Utensils ( plastic ) - 
Drink cups ( cold & hot) - 
ICE ( we can NEVER have enough) - 
Paper napkins - 
Garbage bags - 
Cleaning supply's ( sponges dish soap etc etc )

Snacks ( pretzels chips nuts etc etc )
Soft drinks
Fire wood
Buns, Rolls ,Bread


----------



## carol506

I can do garbage bags for sure


----------



## JckDanls 07

I still have a big box of garbage bags from last year... I'll also look and see what other leftover stuff I have...


----------



## bobcats110

I'll take:

Plates -
Paper napkins -


----------



## dougmays

ok cool...i'll put 

 bobcats110
 down for plates/napkins, i took cups



 carol506
 - Would you prefer Keith just bring the bags from last year?


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> ok cool...i'll put
> 
> bobcats110
> down for plates/napkins, i took cups
> 
> 
> 
> carol506
> - Would you prefer Keith just bring the bags from last year?


I always have a big roll in caMeer so no problem.  I can bring paper towels and some large returnable serving spoons.


----------



## carol506

I understand that other friends from Fisheating Creek will be joining us also.  They are Jim and Jacqui Decompte


----------



## JckDanls 07

carol506 said:


> I understand that other friends from Fisheating Creek will be joining us also.  They are Jim and Jacqui Decompte



Good deal Carol..  are they one of the ones that were in a class A diesel pusher ??


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> Good deal Carol..  are they one of the ones that were in a class A diesel pusher ??



No, they you were  right next to you at  the creek. They are in site 121.

  Janet and her husband plan to join us also.   Will confirm site #


----------



## JckDanls 07

oh yea..  ok..  good deal... glad to have more join us...


----------



## dougmays

Lisa is sending us some vacuum bags like she does every year! 

Jeff is going to send some books and possibly more forum swag!

Gotta love our sponsors for the continued support!

If you guys know of any others that are on the forum i'll gladly reach out


----------



## floridasteve

Why not try reaching outside the forum sponsors?  Maybe Myron Mixon would donate a book or some BBQ Sauce.  Or Steven Rankling and Arron Franklin?  And Kingford.


----------



## dougmays

Now your giving me a 2nd job 

 floridasteve
 haha!


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> Now your giving me a 2nd job
> 
> floridasteve
> haha!



And your point?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Doug...  The forum sponsors are so much appreciated you have no idea... EVERYBODY should take full advantage of their excellent customer service and patronize their services ...


----------



## jarjarchef

Sounds like Steve is volunteering to get outside sponsors. That is awesome Steve! Way to go above and beyond!


----------



## floridasteve

o_O


----------



## nimrod

A friend from work lives in Sebring, George is planning on coming to the Gathering for the day on Saturday.
Shaping up to be another BIG Gathering this year.
 The Gathering time must be getting close, it was only 74 at daybreak today, almost a chill in the air...
 Looking forward to the fall and seeing everyone again.
 Craig


----------



## dougmays

That's awesome Craig! Keep'em coming!


----------



## carol506

Has competition meat bee decided on yet?


----------



## JckDanls 07

still up in the air on my behalf...  I've been reaching out trying to get live crawfish shipped in...  seems the season for live is in the spring... So I was kinda waiting till I confirm it's a no on them before I committed to 2 meats for comp....


----------



## carol506

Crawfish season is definitely spring.  Oyster season now thru April.


----------



## dougmays

Howdy all! For comp meats do we want to switch up from Ribs to Burnt ends this year? 

If so we'll have: Cocktails and Burnt ends:)


----------



## dougmays

maybe also a "creative bacon recipe" comp?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

We will be there on Sat.
How about smoked spagetti pizza?


----------



## dougmays

nepas said:


> We will be there on Sat.
> How about smoked spagetti pizza?



That sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## carol506

Linda Worth 133


----------



## carol506

John and Jeanette Feaster 130


----------



## dougmays

Got'em updated on Page 1! This year is gonna be huge!! :)


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> still up in the air on my behalf...  I've been reaching out trying to get live crawfish shipped in...  seems the season for live is in the spring... So I was kinda waiting till I confirm it's a no on them before I committed to 2 meats for comp....


Crawwfish?


----------



## floridasteve

Stuffed pork line, or preferably, meatloaf!


----------



## nimrod

Doug,
 Please add Kim & Mark site 83 Fri-Sun to page 1.
Thanks
 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

That's awesome Craig...  As Doug said...  this will be the biggest yet...  so kinda remember that when planning meals ... 

for those still procrastinating...  only 2 sites left (75,77) near "OUR NEIGHBORHOOD"...  There are still a few others available in rest of the campgrounds ... so don't delay...  reserve today ...


----------



## dougmays

Craig, i've got them down! 

Ditto what Keith said about meal planning for a larger group. For anyone who knows they are definitely cooking something for one of the days/meals can you repost it below so i can put together a informal menu so we know where we might need to fill in the gaps so nobody goes hungry :)

Cannot wait!! I received the vacuum bags from @lisa b !! Waiting on the other swag materials :)

Anything we haven't addressed yet from previous years?


----------



## floridasteve

As far as what I’m planning on bringing to cook, I’m open.  I could bring pork chops, meatloaf, chicken, ribs, baked beans, scolloped potatoes, Mac & cheese, or green bean casserole.  I could also bring some smoked and sliced beef, pork or turkey for sandwiches.  As always, I plan on arriving thurs and leave Sunday.


----------



## carol506

Just bought a 10# brisket for our Smoke out


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Save me a parking space for our car.


----------



## JckDanls 07

nepas said:


> Save me a parking space for our car.



There will be plenty... We have most all of the sites in the general vicinity..  so plenty of room...


----------



## ega-q

So, asleep at the wheel... no notification of the mention, no spots open in the park for the weekend, bit of a tragic year for the family... I think I may just be making a day of it and swing by for Sat... I will keep a look-out for spots at the park, maybe someone will cancel...


----------



## dougmays

ega-q said:


> So, asleep at the wheel... no notification of the mention, no spots open in the park for the weekend, bit of a tragic year for the family... I think I may just be making a day of it and swing by for Sat... I will keep a look-out for spots at the park, maybe someone will cancel...



Sorry to hear that the year has not been going well, hopefully improving. I actually had the same issue earlier this year and not getting notifications with the new Forum Platform. 

Maybe what i'll do for all returning/past members after this event is collect email addresses and sent a email out each time i create the event for the following year. This way we dont have to only rely on the forum notifications


----------



## floridasteve

Great idea, Doug.  

Btw, I decided to bring a batch of marinated pork loin chops to cook.  What night do think would be the best?


----------



## JckDanls 07

ega-q said:


> So, asleep at the wheel... no notification of the mention, no spots open in the park for the weekend, bit of a tragic year for the family... I think I may just be making a day of it and swing by for Sat... I will keep a look-out for spots at the park, maybe someone will cancel...



If I remember correctly... you tent it don't you ??    If that's the case all sites are allowed up to 2 tents or one camper and one tent on each site... So I am sure we can make a home for ya somewhere... If able..  just plan on coming and staying the number of nights you planned ... As Doug said..  sorry to hear about the hardships...  we've all had em...


----------



## ega-q

JckDanls 07 said:


> If I remember correctly... you tent it don't you ?? If that's the case all sites are allowed up to 2 tents or one camper and one tent on each site... So I am sure we can make a home for ya somewhere... If able.. just plan on coming and staying the number of nights you planned ... As Doug said.. sorry to hear about the hardships... we've all had em...


I do tent it, and if some one will have room for a tent I would make it for Friday and Saturday nights


----------



## carol506

There is a small  gathering of friends next weekend at Lake Manatee SP.  One of us had to back out so there is a site available if anyone of you wishes to join us.  There will meat smoking, cast iron cooking and lots of good fellowship.  Join us.


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> Craig, i've got them down!
> 
> Ditto what Keith said about meal planning for a larger group. For anyone who knows they are definitely cooking something for one of the days/meals can you repost it below so i can put together a informal menu so we know where we might need to fill in the gaps so nobody goes hungry :)
> 
> Cannot wait!! I received the vacuum bags from @lisa b !! Waiting on the other swag materials :)
> 
> Anything we haven't addressed yet from previous years?



Looking forward to the menu.  At this point in time, this is what I’m planning:

Thursday night — I’m working on perfecting a recipe for KFC style breaded then smoked chicken.  Not quite where I want it, yet, but I’m hoping to have it perfected in time to try it out on the early birds.
Friday night — marinated smoked Iowa style Pork Chops.
Saturday — some side dish.  Perhaps Mac & cheese, scalloped potatoes, baked beans, etc., to be determined after others post what they’re bringing.


----------



## jarjarchef

Unless something drastically changes, I will not be there until Friday afternoon. I have to go to a follow up procedure for my daughter's surgery she had last year.

I am not planning on anything specific yet, since it will all be determined on her procedure on Thursday and how it goes. I'll see what holes are left in the menus and go from there.


----------



## dougmays

Hope everything works out ok Jeramy! 

I've been crazy busy lately with work and life in general! Going to start putting together the "menu" and plan today.


----------



## bobcats110

So....crap.  We're going to have to back out.  Have to travel to Ohio for a family thing that weekend.  I have a prime camping spot, so if someone needs in, or closer, private message me and we'll see if we can't figure out how to get it in your name.  

Note I was bringing a couple things for the group, so someone will need to pick up my slack there.

Bummed beyond belief....we had a great time last year.


----------



## dougmays

Ah man, sad to hear you cannot make it! 

And we can find a replacement to bring the plates and napkins


----------



## bobcats110

dougmays said:


> Ah man, sad to hear you cannot make it!
> 
> And we can find a replacement to bring the plates and napkins



Yeah - really bummed, but unavoidable.  Oldest daughter has been asking when we were going again.  Will have to find a time to rough it ourselves.


----------



## JckDanls 07

bobcats110 said:


> So....crap.  We're going to have to back out.  Have to travel to Ohio for a family thing that weekend.  I have a prime camping spot, so if someone needs in, or closer, private message me and we'll see if we can't figure out how to get it in your name.
> 
> Note I was bringing a couple things for the group, so someone will need to pick up my slack there.
> 
> Bummed beyond belief....we had a great time last year.



Ahhh  Man...  how are we suppose to beat the defending champ ??  Hopefully next year you can make it back ..


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  starting to feel it (I'm ready) ..  had a little taste of camping this past weekend with a bunch of good food... So lets chat this thread up and try to keep it at the front of the recent page...  

So i'm thinking two meats for comp will be to much to mess with..  As this was intended to be more of a gathering than a competition... So lets just stick with ribs so we can just enjoy/relax...  

I think I'm going to change up for Fri. night and do the pork belly burnt ends instead of the maple bourbon ham...  I did 10 lbs worth this past weekend .. They had good taste but I overcooked them..  they truly were BURNT ENDS..  more like jerky ... LOL..  so I want to try again and use you guys as my second set of guinea pigs...   I also will be bringing homemade pork rinds again too...


----------



## jarjarchef

I might be able to figure out how to cook ribs....


----------



## JckDanls 07

ya think ??


----------



## nimrod

Just in time for the gathering, Winn Dixie has pork butt on sale for ..99/lbs. It's this weekend only. A real good price down this away...


----------



## nimrod

Funny thing, a few years back JarJar was disappointed in the way his ribs turned out. After sampling I have never made them that good! Just saying...


----------



## floridasteve

Ribs..... 
:rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes:


----------



## cuckoo4141

Well since the reigning champion will not be able to make it maybe we can get his lucky spot if it's still available. The tie for second place needs to be broken! Bobcats if the site hasn't been spoken for I'd like to coordinate and take it off your hands somehow.


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  starting to feel it (I'm ready) ..  had a little taste of camping this past weekend with a bunch of good food... So lets chat this thread up and try to keep it at the front of the recent page...
> 
> So i'm thinking two meats for comp will be to much to mess with..  As this was intended to be more of a gathering than a competition... So lets just stick with ribs so we can just enjoy/relax...
> 
> I think I'm going to change up for Fri. night and do the pork belly burnt ends instead of the maple bourbon ham...  I did 10 lbs worth this past weekend .. They had good taste but I overcooked them..  they truly were BURNT ENDS..  more like jerky ... LOL..  so I want to try again and use you guys as my second set of guinea pigs...   I also will be bringing homemade pork rinds again too...


----------



## dougmays

Hey all, I've updated page 1 with Menu and Comp. information from what i've seen on here thus far. More will obviously be added, i still need to figure out what i want to make.

@SmokinAl - I thought i remember you saying you were bringing something but I could not find it scrolling back.

Foods, comps and anything else can be changed around; i just wanted to get the list going.


----------



## JckDanls 07

cuckoo4141 said:


> Well since the reigning champion will not be able to make it maybe we can get his lucky spot if it's still available. The tie for second place needs to be broken! Bobcats if the site hasn't been spoken for I'd like to coordinate and take it off your hands somehow.



It's fairly easy ...  all's he has to do is cancel his reservation and it will become available almost immediately... Then you can reserve it... just PM him and coordinate when y'all want to do it...


----------



## floridasteve

nimrod said:


> Just in time for the gathering, Winn Dixie has pork butt on sale for ..99/lbs. It's this weekend only. A real good price down this away...



Not so lucky here. (Sad face) BUT, they are having a _decent _sale on port loin and St. Louis style ribs. And since those a items I was planning on bringing, I'll probably pick them up. Just have to figure out how to make room in the freezer.


----------



## Discus39

Hello everyone.  I'm a new member and just ran across the south florida thread. I'm down in naples and would like some information about the weekend and also any other info about get togethers. Love to meet new people and eat great bbq.


----------



## jarjarchef




----------



## JckDanls 07

Discus39 said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm a new member and just ran across the south florida thread. I'm down in naples and would like some information about the weekend and also any other info about get togethers. Love to meet new people and eat great bbq.



Hey Discus..  nice to meet ya (so to speak)..  As for the Gathering..  this is our 8th one..  you can do a search for the others and look at all the pictures... Most all of us camp out for the weekend that way there's no drinking and driving .. We do have some day trippers..  meaning they just come for the day or they will get a room at a hotel near by ... The purpose (mostly) of the gatherings is for new people to join us and learn new techniques or a different way of doing things... For instance..  I usually bring all my sausage making equipment and have people join in and make snack sticks and sausage...  that way they get hands on experience ... 
JarJar is a professional chef at Disney...  so he is a GREAT source of info and is more than willing to chat with people and gives great advice...  What we normally do is bring our own smokers and just cook whatever you want..  whenever you want... We do have a FRIENDLY rib competition on Sat but it's not mandatory you enter.. that's up to you if ya want to or not ... I will say ...  We had a new attendy (Bobcats) last year and he won the comp his first time... 
So it's mostly just a bunch of us (members and families) cooking some awesome food and having an adult beverage or 20...  and telling a few lies around the campfire ... You and your family are more than welcome to join us...  some of us get there on Thursday ..  others will come on Fri. and then some come just for Sat. I will say that the last time I looked most all of the campsites were reserved already... Don't know if you camp or not..  but all sites are allowed two tents or a camper and a tent...  so If you are tenting there will be more than enough space to set one up... Showers and restrooms are really nice and clean... 

I think I have rambled enough... If you are in doubt and hesitant...  find the PA Gathering (just had it 2 weeks ago)... They had a new member attend and he was overwhelmed about how accommodating  the group was towards him...  Well..  the same goes with the Fl. group..  we more than welcome new members to join us... 

Maybe others will chime in and tell ya a lil more about it... but by all means..  make plans to attend ...


----------



## Discus39

I just looked at the camp web site and everything is reserved for sat. I saw someone was canceling dont know if that spot was reserved or not. I love camping and cooking over a fire better yet bring a smoker. I'm no professional but I have a few dishes I'm good at. Would love to learn some new styles and techniques.  I have no problem popping a tent. I will call and see if I can get on a list for cancellations or maybe show up and stay near by. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## floridasteve

I hope you can make it, discus!


----------



## bobcats110

JckDanls 07 said:


> Ahhh  Man...  how are we suppose to beat the defending champ ??  Hopefully next year you can make it back ..


 
Well - looks like there are different comps this year, so I might still be defending rib champ in 2019!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Bobcats...  Cuckoo ... did you guys get hooked up and get everything square ??


----------



## dougmays

Discus, we'd love to have you join! You can more than likely post on up someone else's tent spot. Camping spots allow for 2 tents. At the moment, i do not think anyone is camping on my site except for me. You're more than welcome to post up there


----------



## bobcats110

Think so - will have things squared up tomorrow.


----------



## Discus39

Looks like I will be attending. Getting Bobcats camp site for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## dougmays

Discus39 said:


> Looks like I will be attending. Getting Bobcats camp site for Friday and Saturday.



Great news! I've updated the site listings on Page 1


----------



## Discus39

i will pick up the plates, napkins and garbage bags for bobcats since i will be taking his camping site,


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> Meals & Agenda
> Friday Night
> Saturday Breakfast
> Saturday Lunch -
> Saturday Dinner - Side Dish (
> 
> floridasteve
> ), Smoked Spaghetti (@nepas )
> Sunday Breakfast?
> Sunday Lunch?
> Other/Unassigned - 10# Brisket (
> 
> carol506
> ), Pork Chops (
> 
> floridasteve
> )
> 
> 
> ===============



Doug, I’ll be cooking the pork chops Friday night.  
Thursday night I’m doing making fried chicken in my smoker for early arrivals.

Eggs are cheep here, 60 cents a dozen, so I’ll bring 3 dozen for breakfasts.


----------



## dougmays

floridasteve said:


> Doug, I’ll be cooking the pork chops Friday night.
> Thursday night I’m doing making fried chicken in my smoker for early arrivals.
> 
> Eggs are cheep here, 60 cents a dozen, so I’ll bring 3 dozen for breakfasts.



Thanks for the update Steve! I'll update Page 1 now


----------



## dougmays

Discus39 said:


> i will pick up the plates, napkins and garbage bags for bobcats since i will be taking his camping site,



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## dougmays

I'm going to do something with a Pork Belly Saturday for a snack/lunch...just not sure what i'm going to do with it yet :)


----------



## carol506

Bringing 2 doz eggs, bacon,  10# potatoes and sausage for breakfast. I can do Friday, Sat, and Sunday breakfast. Sharon bringing me some bacon.  Not sure yet what I'm making for potlucks side yet.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Discus39 said:


> i will pick up the plates, napkins and garbage bags for bobcats since i will be taking his camping site,



Discus... I still have these items from last year and will bring... 1 big box of garbage bags (none needed), 2 pcks of 300 each of napkins... 2 boxes of plastic silverware (although I don't know how many or what is left in them) ... and a pack of green solo cups (50ish maybe) ... Actually..  I think Bobcats brought them..  LOL ... So you can take off from there ... 

Carol...  are we making fresh B'fast sausage or store bought ??

As for making snack sticks ... If "we" were to make some I'm thinking it would be just enough (so to speak) to eat over the weekend... no big batches to bag up and carry home ...  

Probably gonna stick to my usual game plan... Maple Bourbon Ham for Fri. night and the ribs for comp/sat. night ..


----------



## Discus39

Evening everyone.  I go by discus but would like to induce myself.  My name is Mark and my wifes name is Phallon and we look forward to joining you for the weekend. 

Seems you guys have things under control and I'm not sure what I can bring or do to help out as the newbie.  I always am over prepared and try to account for everything.  I have alot of these items laying around as extras or left overs as well. Please let me know what I can bring.

I'm no expert on ribs but i will give it a try at the competition as i have the newbie luck from Bobcats and his camp site. I'm planning on doing at least one butt proabaly two. Love to enjoy a good smoked butt. Whether it's for a sandwich, breakfast or tacos can't go wrong. Meat to go around. 

Might get crazy and try a desert or two in the Dutch oven over camp fire after a few cocktails. 

Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Mark...  Nice to meet ya (so to speak) ... I'm thinking mostly paper plates and bowls... as we tend to start running out by the end of the weekend... as to why there is none to bring back from last year.. LOL....

For anybody else..  I will be bringing 3- 8' tables for the gathering site..  these are usually full and needing more room..  If anybody has extra tables they can bring.. we will be needing them I'm sure since this will be the biggest gathering yet ...


----------



## jarjarchef

For all of the first timers.
Don't stress about what to cook. Make what you feel comfortable with.
Ask questions when you see something new. Everyone can teach and everyone can learn. 
As said before I cook for a living, but I feel I have learned more than I have thought at these events.

For the rib competition just a heads up. I have already placed my order with Sonny's. I also have my jar of chocolate bbq sauce. So I am expecting to win again this year! :D


----------



## floridasteve

Don’t get to cocky, Jeramy.  Remember you gave my your recipe!  L9l


----------



## jarjarchef

Nobody can beat my chocolate bbq sauce....

Besides I always can bribe with alcohol....


----------



## bobcats110

Chocolate BBQ sauce.....WHHHHAAAATTTTT???


----------



## roadkill cafe

dougmays
 ...Don’t forget to put me down for site #78. Haven’t been following the thread too much. Super busy at work. Got to start getting “things” together. I’ll look to see what’s still needed as I’ll be hitting up Costco for a couple things.


----------



## floridasteve

jarjarchef said:


> Nobody can beat my chocolate bbq sauce....
> 
> Besides I always can bribe with alcohol....



I know your pretty good with those fancy drinks, but nobody can pop the top of a can of beer better, or faster than me.  You don’t scare me

But I have to admit, chocolate covered ribs do worry me just a little.


----------



## dougmays

Steve and Keith - I have updated Page 1 with food and camping info

Anyone in for the Cocktail Competition besides @tiki guy (you've been quiet, are y'all still in?) and myself? 

 jarjarchef
 ?

Looks like everything is shaping up nicely! I might bring some chili to warm up and eat on Saturday


----------



## floridasteve

Does bush light qualify as a cocktail?


----------



## jarjarchef

My participation all depends on how Thursday goes with my daughter's procedure.

I am game for any "Fun" competition. I can judge or participate. Groups choice.

For those interested in any cooking demos let me know and we can work something out. A few years back I did a rib demo and the past couple years was playing around with sous vide.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I got both of y'all covered ... my ribs are done already and have my nonfamous peanut butter and jelly BBQ sauce on them... gonna see about entering my shine in the cocktail comp...


----------



## nimrod

Keith,
The PB&J sauce is clearly a unfair advantage!
Ann says she will be entering something in the cocktail competition. She can't handle being a judge again this year.


----------



## carol506

After talking about meat with you I decided to use 5#s I have already ground and make up some breakfast sausage at home and bring for breakfast.  I too have leftover garbage bags, napkins and plastic silverware.  I can bring a couple rolls of paper towels. Someone can bring buns for sandwiches.


----------



## dougmays

I think i'm going to do a play on Jeramy's Chocolate Ribs and maybe do a Mole Style rib :)


----------



## ega-q

dougmays said:


> Discus, we'd love to have you join! You can more than likely post on up someone else's tent spot. Camping spots allow for 2 tents. At the moment, i do not think anyone is camping on my site except for me. You're more than welcome to post up there



Doug - I would like to claim your other tent spot if it is still open?


----------



## ega-q

dougmays said:


> Steve and Keith - I have updated Page 1 with food and camping info
> 
> Anyone in for the Cocktail Competition besides @tiki guy (you've been quiet, are y'all still in?) and myself?
> 
> jarjarchef
> ?
> 
> Looks like everything is shaping up nicely! I might bring some chili to warm up and eat on Saturday



I could work on something for the cocktail comp and may even enter the rib comp... 

I will bring and provide something for the Saturday meal... just not sure what yet (probably a side dish, we always have a lot of mains) I also think I'll work up a couple fatties for Friday evening to share.


----------



## dougmays

ega-q said:


> Doug - I would like to claim your other tent spot if it is still open?


It's yours brother! 



ega-q said:


> I could work on something for the cocktail comp and may even enter the rib comp...
> 
> I will bring and provide something for the Saturday meal... just not sure what yet (probably a side dish, we always have a lot of mains) I also think I'll work up a couple fatties for Friday evening to share.



Yum!


----------



## carol506

Keith, I don't see my reply about breakfast sausage.  I think I will make up a batch using that 5#she we discussed and bring.  I would enjoy some more of the sausage you brought to Manatee.


----------



## jarjarchef

So I have an idea for the rib comp....
Everyone who enters brings a brown bag with a mystery ingredient. We number the bags. Then we draw numbers to see what bag you get. Then you have to use that ingredient in your rib cook....

Who's game???


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Will 2 large foil pans of spaghetti pizza be enough?

Will need a smoker to keep it warm.


I'm bringing some dry cure and smoked sausage also.


----------



## carol506

Should be.  Can’t wait for your sausages.


----------



## dougmays

Intriguing....i'm down for that Jeramy!


----------



## dougmays

nepas said:


> Will 2 large foil pans of spaghetti pizza be enough?
> 
> Will need a smoker to keep it warm.
> 
> 
> I'm bringing some dry cure and smoked sausage also.



I think that should be plenty! I cant wait! You can use my smoker to warm it up


----------



## floridasteve

jarjarchef said:


> So I have an idea for the rib comp....
> Everyone who enters brings a brown bag with a mystery ingredient. We number the bags. Then we draw numbers to see what bag you get. Then you have to use that ingredient in your rib cook....
> 
> Who's game???



Chopped — the Florida edition!  

I’ll probably have to mail order Rocky Mountain Oysters for my mystery bag, but there’s still time for the shipping


----------



## ega-q

floridasteve said:


> Chopped — the Florida edition!
> 
> I’ll probably have to mail order Rocky Mountain Oysters for my mystery bag, but there’s still time for the shipping



Just remember what you put in the bag may be what you get... never good to be too sneaky in this kind of competition... Karma has a way of evening things out. That said I do not want to be a judge for that special  ingredient, just say'in


----------



## ega-q

jarjarchef said:


> So I have an idea for the rib comp....
> Everyone who enters brings a brown bag with a mystery ingredient. We number the bags. Then we draw numbers to see what bag you get. Then you have to use that ingredient in your rib cook....
> 
> Who's game???



I'm game, I would say it would have to fit in a standard brown lunch size bag, each bag gets a number and contestants do a random number draw. So there is that chance to get your own ingredient ... Sound good? Also should it all be the same type/cut of rib to make it even?


----------



## jarjarchef

I agree on same cut of ribs.  I say St. Luis cut.

The mystery ingredient needs to be tame and something that can be used in the rub or sauce, but fun. I am good with crazy, but we need to remember this will also be dinner and people have spent good money on the product they are presenting.


----------



## Discus39

Can't wait for the good times.


----------



## ojenny

I didn't change my name. It's ojenny...... CAN'T WAIT to see everyone again. I'm going to smoke some meat this year! Of course I cannot compete with you professional meat smoking fools so I'm going to sit the rib competition out. I WILL  be there for the cocktail Competition so get ready!

 Carol my friend, let me know  what is needed for breakfast on Friday and or Saturday because I'm ready to get cooking again!!

If anyone has any special requests from the Dutch oven section just let me know and I will do my best!

See everyone soon!!!!!!!


----------



## ojenny

dougmays said:


> Ready also! Is it November yet?
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for something they want to see done this year that we did not do last year? Pig cook? Open Fire Cooking? Sometime of Snout-to-tail type cooking? Pickling demo? Just throwing ideas out...


Whole hog pulled pork? YUMMY!!!


----------



## ojenny

dougmays said:


> Hey folks! Sorry for being AWOL i've been super busy with work, travel and other stuff! Been getting into alot more food vending events in Gainesville so that's been keeping me busy.
> 
> Added Sharon and Jenny to the #1 post. Jenny did you change your "jenny0" username or create a new one? I could not find it to tag


Haha no its ojenny. You were close


----------



## jarjarchef

Ojenny no need to be intimidated for the ribs. It's all in fun and a way to show what you like and what you do. It's all in fun. I am fairly confident in my cooking skills, but still learn from everyone.


Whole hog will have to be a discussion topic this year. Maybe next year we can do whole hog again.


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> Intriguing....i'm down for that Jeramy!


Love mystery ingredient.  John's in?


----------



## jarjarchef

If we are going to do the mystery ingredient.

We use St. Luis cut ribs. You can buy spare ribs and someone like Doug or myself can show you how to fabricate them to St. Luis style if you dont know how. A learning opportunity for you if you like.

Keep in mind this is dinner for us that night. So no really crazy stuff that nobody has ever heard of. 

As someone said earlier. Remember you could draw your own mystery ingredient. So you might get stuck with the crazy stuff you bring!

My observation of past years. After the judging there is not much of an individual's ribs left. So plan on at least 2 full racks, so people can try what you have made. I am planning on cooking 3 racks with the chains.


----------



## dougmays

Discus39 said:


> Can't wait for the good times.



LOL..please tell me this is really your picture :)



ojenny said:


> Haha no its ojenny. You were close



whoopsy!! haha that makes sense now

I"ll bring a couple packs of Sam's club bacon for a breakfast donation


----------



## carol506

A piece of advice, please mark all utensils as then tend to get lost or miss placed.  FYI mine have purple marks.  

I also have a half dozen serving spoons if anyone needs to use them.


----------



## carol506

Doug here is some additions to people attending our gathering this year.  Keith, Charlotte, John and I have camped with 3 other groups and some are going to joining us.
Melanie Chadwick 132, Melissa 137, Teresa Cox Webster 138, Gene and Sherry 42, Linda Cram 113, and Julie Stoughton are the ones I have site numbers.  It's going to be huge.


----------



## JckDanls 07

So your saying that everybody in the comp has to provide a secret ingredient ??


----------



## jarjarchef

Yes if that Is agreed on.

Or we just do our own thing.

It started on my end with a little liquid confidence. 
But still sounds fun.


----------



## dougmays

i added a poll at the top of this to nail down the consensus on the special ingredient for the Rib Comp. Please cast your vote so we can get that settled :)

Updated Page 1, Thanks Carol.

Woowee....so i count 23 people listed on the sites section and this doesnt account for spouses, family and friends. This is gonna be huge!!! Awesome! Let's just make sure we have enough food to feed everyone :)

For anyone who invited someone who is not on the forum, if you can please just keep them informed of what we discuss here.


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Woowee....so i count 23 people listed on the sites section and this doesnt account for spouses, family and friends. This is gonna be huge!!! Awesome! Let's just make sure we have enough food to feed everyone :)



site 80
and i think 84 and 85


----------



## JckDanls 07

WHOLLYYYYYYYY CHITTTTTTT ...  now that's a crowd .. I say we keep going until we have the whole campground reserved for the weekend.. LOL ... 


Doug...  I'm thinking we're gonna need about a 5 PM turn in time... That should give an hour or so for judging and then Dinner at/near/soon after 6 ... As Jeremy said... I'm gonna do 3 rack's as well and these will be towards dinner...  so a 2 PM turn in, I'm thinking, would be a lil to early ...


----------



## jarjarchef

Can we do the judging similar to last year and it be our people and not random people in the camp grounds? Maybe also keep it to a reasonable number.....
I know I am being bi#@y. But it looks like we will have a bunch of mouths to feed....no need to feed those first that contributed nothing to the gathering.


----------



## floridasteve

Perhaps those that compete could judge.  Say we had 6 entries.  Everyone would submit 5 ribs to the "official."  They would assign a secrete number to each cook, and distribute them to each cook, making sure that each cook does not get their own entry.  That way we would each be choosing the best of our competitors.


----------



## ojenny

Discus39 said:


> Can't wait for the good times.[/QUO





Discus39 said:


> Evening everyone.  I go by discus but would like to induce myself.  My name is Mark and my wifes name is Phallon and we look forward to joining you for the weekend.
> 
> Seems you guys have things under control and I'm not sure what I can bring or do to help out as the newbie.  I always am over prepared and try to account for everything.  I have alot of these items laying around as extras or left overs as well. Please let me know what I can bring.
> 
> I'm no expert on ribs but i will give it a try at the competition as i have the newbie luck from Bobcats and his camp site. I'm planning on doing at least one butt proabaly two. Love to enjoy a good smoked butt. Whether it's for a sandwich, breakfast or tacos can't go wrong. Meat to go around.
> 
> Might get crazy and try a desert or two in the Dutch oven over camp fire after a few cocktails.
> 
> Look forward to meeting everyone.


Hey Mark, nice to meet you..  I'm Jenny and I'm from Naples too.  I couldn't help but notice your Dutch Oven comment.... I'm a big fan of dutch ovens and always tote a couple of mine with me for camp outs.  For gatherings like this, I usually have a bunch of them going all weekend.  There is plenty of extra room on my dutch oven table if you need it. I'm going to set it up in the middle of the party.


----------



## dougmays

i like the idea of internal judging as well, we always have issues and it takes a long time when we get other campers. I'm all for spreading the word of the forum but we can do that other ways rather than inviting them to judge. 5pm turn-in works. In the past earlier turn-ins have needed to be pushed. 

We have only had 4 people vote on the rib competition at the top of this place, lets get some more votes in. right now its 50/50


----------



## dougmays

ojenny said:


> Hey Mark, nice to meet you..  I'm Jenny and I'm from Naples too.  I couldn't help but notice your Dutch Oven comment.... I'm a big fan of dutch ovens and always tote a couple of mine with me for camp outs.  For gatherings like this, I usually have a bunch of them going all weekend.  There is plenty of extra room on my dutch oven table if you need it. I'm going to set it up in the middle of the party.




I'd love a demo of proper cleaning and seasoning of DO's because i feel like i'm not doing right. But a campsite might be a hard place to do that kind of demo since you usually need a oven that goes up above 450 right?


----------



## ojenny

dougmays said:


> I'd love a demo of proper cleaning and seasoning of DO's because i feel like i'm not doing right. But a campsite might be a hard place to do that kind of demo since you usually need a oven that goes up above 450 right?


Oh no, not at all.  I never use the house oven because it smells up the place and the husband complains( whaaaa) I use my weber kettle or a gas grill to season my CI.  I'm bringing the kettle so you can use that if you want.  Do they just need re-seasoned, or are they really rusty? Either way, bring some vinegar, baking soda and a box of kosher salt.  We'll have them shining in no time.


----------



## dougmays

ojenny said:


> Oh no, not at all.  I never use the house oven because it smells up the place and the husband complains( whaaaa) I use my weber kettle or a gas grill to season my CI.  I'm bringing the kettle so you can use that if you want.  Do they just need re-seasoned, or are they really rusty? Either way, bring some vinegar, baking soda and a box of kosher salt.  We'll have them shining in no time.



That would be awesome! I'll bring my 2 skillets for sure. Not rusty but sticky and i feel like stuff sticks to it more than is should.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

We are going to stay at the La Quinta 16-17 so we dont have to bring the pups out into the heat.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

ojenny said:


> Oh no, not at all.  I never use the house oven because it smells up the place and the husband complains( whaaaa) I use my weber kettle or a gas grill to season my CI.  I'm bringing the kettle so you can use that if you want.  Do they just need re-seasoned, or are they really rusty? Either way, bring some vinegar, baking soda and a box of kosher salt.  We'll have them shining in no time.



I have a new Lodge. Can i bring it along for seasoning. I dont use the oven in the 5th wheel.


----------



## cuckoo4141

Team Triumph waiting until the last minute to come sliding in sideways!

Highlands Hammock State Park, FL
RV or Tent
138, ELEC 
Arriving: Fri Nov 16 2018
Leaving: Sun Nov 18 2018
Length of Stay: 2 (nights)
Primary Frank Coker


----------



## ojenny

nepas said:


> I have a new Lodge. Can i bring it along for seasoning. I dont use the oven in the 5th wheel.



Absolutely.  If it's new it probably doesn't need to be seasoned...   They all come pre-seasoned these days.  

I'm going to try to build an e-tank this weekend.  It it goes well I'll bring it and give a demo on how to clean up the really dirty ones...


----------



## JckDanls 07

nepas said:


> We are going to stay at the La Quinta 16-17 so we dont have to bring the pups out into the heat.



That will be cool Rick...  then ya don't have to drive home and can hang out with us a lil longer..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> That will be cool Rick...  then ya don't have to drive home and can hang out with us a lil longer..




Yup

the 2 hr drive takes my time away.


----------



## roadkill cafe

ojenny said:


> Absolutely.  If it's new it probably doesn't need to be seasoned...   They all come pre-seasoned these days.
> 
> I'm going to try to build an e-tank this weekend.  It it goes well I'll bring it and give a demo on how to clean up the really dirty ones...


Hey Jenny, let me know if you need me to bring a small 10 amp manual charger. I restore and collect CI too. Would be a little difficult to bring my 55 gal. drum etank.


----------



## carol506

5#s breakfast sausage made up into patties, done. Half mild, half hot.


----------



## ojenny

carol506 said:


> 5#s breakfast sausage made up into patties, done. Half mild, half hot.



I planned on making biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast on Saturday morning. Can we add that to the menu list so it doesn't get duplicated?


----------



## ojenny

ojenny said:


> I planned on making biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast on Saturday morning. Can we add that to the menu list so it doesn't get duplicated?



I'm still pondering what to do for dinner Friday and Saturday nights....  will let everyone know this weekend so it can be added to the list as well.


----------



## floridasteve

carol506 said:


> 5#s breakfast sausage made up into patties, done. Half mild, half hot.



I have two pound I will be bringing as well.  It’s your basic breakfast sausage with some fennel seed added.  A little different.  Good, but not my favorite.


----------



## dougmays

ojenny said:


> I planned on making biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast on Saturday morning. Can we add that to the menu list so it doesn't get duplicated?



Sure thing Jenny! Adding now


----------



## nimrod

cuckoo4141 said:


> Team Triumph waiting until the last minute to come sliding in sideways!
> 
> Highlands Hammock State Park, FL
> RV or Tent
> 138, ELEC
> Arriving: Fri Nov 16 2018
> Leaving: Sun Nov 18 2018
> Length of Stay: 2 (nights)
> Primary Frank Coker


Frank, Glad to see you will be joining us!
Craig


----------



## nimrod

Starting to sound like a cast iron mini gathering. I'll have mine too!


----------



## cuckoo4141

nimrod said:


> Frank, Glad to see you will be joining us!
> Craig



Thanks Craig. Have an extended weekend booked at Longpoint the weekend before. Hence why I was on the fence about joining in but took the entire week off and a spot opened up. Must be a sign for good times!


----------



## cuckoo4141

Let me know if we can bring any needed items. Will most likely have 4 slabs of ribs on the smoker and Wendy baking mac&cheese for Saturday.


----------



## JckDanls 07

cuckoo4141 said:


> Team Triumph waiting until the last minute to come sliding in sideways!
> 
> Highlands Hammock State Park, FL
> RV or Tent
> 138, ELEC
> Arriving: Fri Nov 16 2018
> Leaving: Sun Nov 18 2018
> Length of Stay: 2 (nights)
> Primary Frank Coker



I like the entrance ..  will be good to see ya..  was hoping you were gonna be at Manatee to help John and myself out... we were the only two males there... we needed back up...LOL


----------



## Discus39

Getting ready


----------



## nimrod

OH MY! Biscuits & Gravy favorite meal!
We still haven't settled in to what we are bringing. We will definitely be bringing some sort of veggie as it looks like there will be about 100 lbs of meat per person already.


----------



## nimrod

OH MY! Biscuits & Gravy favorite meal!
We still haven't settled in to what we are bringing. We will definitely be bringing some sort of veggie as it looks like there will be about 100 lbs of meat per person already.


----------



## nimrod

OH MY! Biscuits & Gravy favorite meal!
We still haven't settled in to what we are bringing. We will definitely be bringing some sort of veggie as it looks like there will be about 100 lbs of meat per person already.


----------



## dougmays

As far as the Poll (at the top of this page) for the Rib Contest....5 people have voted for keeping it the same and 4 people have voted for the "mystery ingredient" idea. If you haven't voted yet, please do so we can get that finalized 

Looking forward to a fun weekend and seeing everyone!


----------



## floridasteve

*      Ok! It’s time to start getting ready!
*
Since I’m only bringing my mini I won't be able smoke more than one item a day, so I decided to per cook some items and pre-prepare some I’m going to cook on sight.  I started off by getting the pork chops ready that I’m going to cook riday night.  I bought a pork loin (boy have they gone up in price) and cut 10 2" chops from the big end.  The rest I cut into 1" sliced the pounded real thin to make breaded tenderloins at a later date.  After piercing the chops, I loaded them into my vacuum tumbler with a half beer &  teriyaki marinade.  When done, I put them into a freezer bag with the remaining sauce.  These I will freeze.  I did them in two batches.  This is the second batch tumbling with the bag of the first batch alongside.

Then I started working my Cubain style pulled pork.  I was going to bring a triditional side for Saturday’s meal, but it sounds like we’re going to have several attendees whom are non-smokers so I’m assuming they will be contributing side dishes.  So I changed my plan to bring the made ahead dish.  We can use it for lunches and/or Saturday dinner.  I trimmed the butt and now it’s soakng on the citrus/garlic marinade overnight.  I’ll cook it tomorrow.

Of course the burrs come two to a package, so I sliced up the other one to grind for sausage &, bratworsr since I’m almost out

I hope I’m inspiring y’all


----------



## JckDanls 07

YEAAAA..  getting close now...  gonna bring my usual load of firewood (4x4's) ...  As I said before..  bringing 3 - 8' tables (I'm sure we will need more, so if anybody has any extras they can bring ).. Also..  I won't be bringing any of the sausage making equipment as of now as I haven't heard anybody say they want to try and make some... And if I do it will only be for fresh sausage as I am not bringing the smokehouse ... Casings would have to be purchased for this as well, as all I have is snack stick casings... So let me know ...  

Charlotte says she will have deviled eggs and meatballs for Fri. night....  Broccoli salad and a cake for Sat. night...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Also..  On Saturdsay night BEFORE dinner..  We're going to do group photos.. one with EVERYBODY.. and one of all the SMF members...


----------



## jarjarchef

So update for me.
I will not be getting there until well after dark on Friday. It will be a long day. Depending on how things go in Jacksonville that morning will actually determine my timing. 

Looks like we will do a straight forward rib comp. Sounds good. I'll place my order with Sonny's and get my bottle of Hershey's syrup ready to mix with the leftover Halloween candy. Just need to find a place for the wrappers.....


----------



## carol506

John will do a chicken Friday night to go with Steves fried chicken.  Thinking I will do a desert for Saturday but still not sure.  Gene and Lois will be bringing her yummy baked beans for the potluck.


----------



## dougmays

Thanks for everyone's updates! I'll update Page 1 with menu items.

As Jeramy said, going by the Poll, at this time we will keep the rib comp traditional.
No sausage making, i was going to bring that up today to get a final word. Looks like Keith will get some time back in the day to relax :)

Special Activities: Games (Who is bringing what? I can update on Page1), Cast Iron Demos/Seasoning (@ojenny / @roadkill cafe )

I will not have my Bean Bag Toss (Cornhole to some people) Boards, they need a drastic resurfacing but i can bring my bags if needed. I can bring Can Jam



 JckDanls 07
 - Washer Toss Game? BeanBag Toss? 

For the newer people...we spend the down time playing various games like those mentioned above, horsehoes, The Stick and Bottle Frisbee Game (i dont know the actual name of it).


----------



## dougmays

floridasteve
 & 

 carol506
 - Steve said he would do Fried Chicken Thursday night for dinner, for early campers. Carol you mentioned John doing Chicken Friday night. Steve, did you mean thur? or did you mean friday? Just trying to make sure we are all on the same page here.


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> floridasteve
> &
> 
> carol506
> - Steve said he would do Fried Chicken Thursday night for dinner, for early campers. Carol you mentioned John doing Chicken Friday night. Steve, did you mean thur? or did you mean friday? Just trying to make sure we are all on the same page here.



I’m doing chicken Thursday night.  If there are left overs they be great for snacks.
Friday I’m smoking marinated pork chops.
Saturday I’m smoking 2 racks of ribs.

I’m also bringing a pork butt prepared Cuban style - almost.  Mainly for Saturday night, but we can also dip into it for lunch sandwiches Fri & sat. 

I’ll alsp brobably bring another prepared dish, maybe Brunswick stew, split pea soup, or pork, vegetable, barley soup.


----------



## nimrod

So far I know I'm bringing Ann, other than that I am still at a loss. We'll figure it out this weekend. If I get my act together I'll make a batch of smoked fish dip.


----------



## JckDanls 07

@Tikiguy...  You been mighty quiet...  everything ok ??

Yes..  I will have corn hole, washers, boche ball, horseshoes (which never get played) ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Almost forgot... I'll be making fresh pork rinds throughout the weekend too ...


----------



## jarjarchef

I have a cornhole set i can bring. 

Getting a little excited. I am supposed to pick up mega tent on Saturday. Unlike years past where I work up until the day before I go down to the campground. This year was forced to take vacation in the last quarter, so I started mine today and will be out until the Sunday after Thanksgiving. If it was not for the very important procedure for my daughter on Friday now, I would be there on Thursday.

I am not sure if Charlyn will be coming down or not. She is doing her Masters program and it is not joke. She has a ton of work to do in it and having some quite time without me around bugging her might be a good thing. We shall see.

Dad is still up in the air. Will decide the day of as usual.

Friday night: not sure what I can make. It really depends on timing.

Breakfast contributions: Ill bring eggs, bacon, potatoes and cheese as I usually do to add to the community pot to be used either Saturday or Sunday.

Saturday during the day is usually a non stop eating, but Ill see what I can throw together for snacks.

Saturday night ill have the 3 racks of ribs for the comp and Ill figure out a salad to make. I know it will not be as good as Charlotte's salads, but I can try. She makes a great salad!!


See ya all soon....


----------



## jarjarchef

I do have the weber grill to make a mini and I think all the hardware. Not sure if anyone wants to make one at the gathering as a demo. If that is an interest, let me know.

It is the remnants of what I made for my dad a few years back and he somehow melted the pot.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I think Jenny wants to make a mini as well... or at least see how ones made...  maybe she'll chime in about it... I seen the pots at wally world for $23 I think it was... extra grates can be purchased as well to have up to 4 levels in one smoker... I don't think they are available in store though ... Please let us know in advance so we have time to round up tools for this project...


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> I think Jenny wants to make a mini as well... or at least see how ones made...  maybe she'll chime in about it... I seen the pots at wally world for $23 I think it was... extra grates can be purchased as well to have up to 4 levels in one smoker... I don't think they are available in store though ... Please let us know in advance so we have time to round up tools for this project...


----------



## carol506

John made one for Jenny using a webber she already had.  She will get it at the gathering.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> I do have the weber grill to make a mini and I think all the hardware. Not sure if anyone wants to make one at the gathering as a demo. If that is an interest, let me know.
> 
> It is the remnants of what I made for my dad a few years back and he somehow melted the pot.



that could be cool :)


----------



## carol506

John can do that.  He is bringing the one he just made for Jenny to show.


----------



## carol506

Due to refrigerator space I wont be bringing a desert for Saturday pot luck, but will be making coleslaw for the potluck.


----------



## floridasteve

I found a recipient suposidly for Aaron Franklin's SW Beans, so I made it today.  BOY WAS IT HOT!  Too hot.  But, after draining and ringing the beans and replacing that with beef broth, they are actually pretty good.  I’ll be bring g them with me.


----------



## jarjarchef

Looks like we are going to have a bean comp too!


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> Looks like we are going to have a bean comp too!



Glad none of you'ins is staying in my camper...


----------



## floridasteve

If there are many others bring g beans, I'll gladly eat these and bring something else


----------



## nimrod

This could be a remake of the Blazing Saddles campfire scene.


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Looks like we are going to have a bean comp too!




Hmmmmmm somebody said bean competition. Is the side dish comp gonna come back. I may have to play along


----------



## ega-q

Well I was planning on bringing my trail pie bean bake for my side... Looks like it is on!


----------



## jarjarchef

I will sit out the bean comp. But I will come prepared with a mask and make sure I sit upwind..... lol


----------



## roadkill cafe

I can see it now...a mushroom cloud above the campfire area. Think I’ll do smoked Mac & Cheese instead.


----------



## floridasteve

My beans aren’t comp quality, so I’ll think bring a batch of Brunswick Stew instead.  How does that sound?


----------



## jarjarchef

I think people need to bring and serve whatever they want. This is a time to share something you feel in your heart is something you feel others will enjoy.

I apologize if what I said got anyone upset or hesitant to make what they want too.

My intention was only to point out we were going to have several versions of the same thing. Honestly that is a good thing.

I look forward to trying what everyone has to bring to the table. Mine might be along the lighter healthier side, still waiting to see what Charlyn is able to do. 

I am planning on something a little Floribean for snacks during the day....


----------



## orlandosmoking

There is no bean competition. Just idle chatter.


----------



## ojenny

What I'm fixing:
Fri Dinner - chicken & cornbread potpie
Sat breakfast - biscuits & gravy & huevos rancheros
Sat snack - pizza bread (Carol's request) 
Sat dinner - smoked turkey breasts & mystery side (idk yet)

If we want to do a cast iron cleaning / seasoning demo on saturday I'm up for it. I'll bring my etank.


----------



## roadkill cafe

Just want to get a clarification on the rib comp. Sat. Page 1 says turn-in time will be 2-ish but other posts elude to being dinner time? I would imaging sides would be same time. Also, are we still set at the ribs being St. Louis cut?


----------



## carol506

I have a monster roll of black garbage bags to add to supplies.


----------



## dougmays

haha....watch out 

 orlandosmoking
!! They are coming after your pulled pork smoked beans!

So looks like the decision for mystery ingredient in the Rib Comp is 50/50...has everyone voted?

Question....i'm debating if i need to bring my trailer smoker or not...seems like most people will have their own smoker's so we may not need mine? If we do i have no problem bringing it like always. Just throwing the idea out there. 

Looking forward to see all the new and old (not talking age here haha) faces!


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone, sorry just getting caught up i was hunting/camping all weekend with little cell service. Looks like i missed some messages.

Yes, the Rib comp is later in the day...sorry for the mis-type there. Does 5pm turn-in work for everyone? As of now we will not do the "secret ingredient" as per the polling unless those numbers drastically change. As for what cut of Rib to use...any pork rib is fine. In the past we have not set a hard requirement on the ribs since this is a fun comp to try new recipes, see how others cook their, etc....So Baby Back, Spare and St. Louis cut will all be allowed. Shoot if you want to do beef ribs go for it in my opinion :)

Ill update Page 1 with 

 ojenny
 's updates and the Rib comp time change

Anything i'm missing?

I also agree with Jeramy...if we clog up the day with "too many comps" we'll have alot of the same foods to eat and lack in variety. I personally love seeing everyone different styles of main and side dishes...at this event in the past we have had everything from catfish sushi, cast iron pizza, various spanish/latin dishes, fried foods, and much much more. The variety and creativity that comes out of these is awesome! As of now let's just keep the comps for Ribs and Cocktails. If people do want to compare/compete beans and/or other stuff feel free. Just my thoughts, open to others


----------



## orlandosmoking

I didn't plan on making beans this year as several others have already made  plans to. Right now leaning towards a smoked cheese pasta salad that seems to be a hit wherever I have taken it.


----------



## dougmays

orlandosmoking said:


> I didn't plan on making beans this year as several others have already made  plans to. Right now leaning towards a smoked cheese pasta salad that seems to be a hit wherever I have taken it.



YUM!!!


----------



## floridasteve

I made a pot of Brunswick stew yesterday.  Had a bowl for dinner last night.  It IS gathering quality, so I’m bring that.  I also had a bowl of my SW beans, and while good, there are a little too spicy for my wife and she suggested I go ahead and take them too, so save her some heartburn.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Hey everyone.

We are not going to make it this time. Got family coming in from TX and they wanna go to Orlando.

Have a great BBQ.


----------



## dougmays

nepas said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> We are not going to make it this time. Got family coming in from TX and they wanna go to Orlando.
> 
> Have a great BBQ.



No Smoked Spaghetti :(........

No worries, have fun with the family and we'll see you next year!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm going to reiterate what Doug said... The Gathering is NOT a competition...  So it's not expected that everybody has to cook ribs...  Actually..  nobody's expected to do anything if one chooses not to...


----------



## JckDanls 07

nepas said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> We are not going to make it this time. Got family coming in from TX and they wanna go to Orlando.
> 
> Have a great BBQ.



Awww Man... That's the first one...  hope there aren't anymore... Haven't heard squat from Tikiguy ...


----------



## cuckoo4141

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm going to reiterate what Doug said... The Gathering is NOT a competition...  So it's not expected that everybody has to cook ribs...  Actually..  nobody's expected to do anything if one chooses not to...




Good... I’ll bring plenty of rum!


----------



## orlandosmoking

cuckoo4141 said:


> Good... I’ll bring plenty of rum!


Me toooooooooo


----------



## Discus39

As a new member joining I'm not sure what to expect or how to prepare for this. Going to bring a few different dishes and hopefully they will get eaten at some point. I will pack the moonshine as well. Looking forward to a great camping weekend.


----------



## orlandosmoking

Discus39 said:


> As a new member joining I'm not sure what to expect or how to prepare for this. Going to bring a few different dishes and hopefully they will get eaten at some point. I will pack the moonshine as well. Looking forward to a great camping weekend.


You should expect to have a great time.  We all live trying new dishes and with with this group I'm pretty sure the shine will be popular.


----------



## jarjarchef

Working on finalizing my packing tomorrow of non food items. Just checking on a couple things mentioned earlier. 

Cornhole set: do I need to bring mine?

Mini: does anyone want the grill and hardware I have to build there of at a later time.

I will have some tequila, but I can bring some black rum as well.

Looks like some great weather coming in for the weekend.


----------



## dougmays

Discus39 said:


> As a new member joining I'm not sure what to expect or how to prepare for this. Going to bring a few different dishes and hopefully they will get eaten at some point. I will pack the moonshine as well. Looking forward to a great camping weekend.



You could only bring the moonshine and i would happy ;)



orlandosmoking said:


> You should expect to have a great time.  We all live trying new dishes and with with this group I'm pretty sure the shine will be popular.



Any all the newcomers....some of us old people on here have been bantering about comps, past food duels, what to bring and what people brought in the past....PLEASE don't be intimidated or over think it. If you brought nothing that would be just fine. If you have some super unique or event traditional recipe for a main or side course we always love to see. Also if you have a recipe that you would like to try out or maybe learn from somone who knows how to cook/make it, bring the ingredients and i believe between all the great and unique minds we have in this group we'll figure it out. Dont know what to bring (again you're not required to bring anything).....just bring some cut of meat that would feed some people and we'll do something with it :)

The biggest themes of this gathering is have fun, do as little or as much as you want, learn, teach, share and banter :)
Note: Of course bring whatever personal items you need for camping/relaxing....we dont provide spare tents and toilet paper LOL



jarjarchef said:


> Working on finalizing my packing tomorrow of non food items. Just checking on a couple things mentioned earlier.
> 
> Cornhole set: do I need to bring mine?
> 
> Mini: does anyone want the grill and hardware I have to build there of at a later time.
> 
> I will have some tequila, but I can bring some black rum as well.
> 
> Looks like some great weather coming in for the weekend.



Jeramy...My corn hole set is in despair so i will not have mine. I think Keith might have his? But an extra, if you have the room. I DO have a new set of bags ill bring just in case we need them. 

Not a Rum fan myself but ill have bourbon and i also like Moonshine ;)

I'm bringing the vacuum seal bags that @lisa b so graciously donated from her company Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, as she does every year, that we can use for sealing up any leftovers of anything else. I'll also bring 2 of my vacuum sealers.

Lastly, ill plan to bring some cheese to cold smoke even thought the weather isnt exactly looking to chilly this weekend

sorry for the novel :)


----------



## dougmays

one more thing..at the moment, as i'm putting all my gear in my prepping zone, i cannot find any of my AMazeN Smokers for cold smoking the cheese and I do not think any are getting donated this year. Will anyone have theirs with them?


----------



## jarjarchef

dougmays said:


> one more thing..at the moment, as i'm putting all my gear in my prepping zone, i cannot find any of my AMazeN Smokers for cold smoking the cheese and I do not think any are getting donated this year. Will anyone have theirs with them?



I can bring mine.


----------



## bobcats110

Keith - can you check you Inbox...sent you a couple things.


----------



## jarjarchef

Doug I dont have any pellets. But I did put both on my to-go pile


----------



## dougmays

I either do not have any or cannot find mine either LOL. We'll figure it out when we get there. I never heard back from Todd this year


----------



## carol506

jarjarchef said:


> Working on finalizing my packing tomorrow of non food items. Just checking on a couple things mentioned earlier.
> 
> Cornhole set: do I need to bring mine?
> 
> Mini: does anyone want the grill and hardware I have to build there of at a later time.
> 
> I will have some tequila, but I can bring some black rum as well.
> 
> Looks like some great weather coming in for the weekend.



John just made one for Jenny so if anyone wants to see how a nice clean mini looks, catch her before she fires it up.


----------



## jarjarchef

carol506 said:


> John just made one for Jenny so if anyone wants to see how a nice clean mini looks, catch her before she fires it up.



I can't wait to see John's work.

What I am offering is for someone to take what is left, looks to be everything but the pot, and revive it for their use. I have no need for it and it is taking up some room in my shed. I do not want it back!


----------



## nimrod

O Jenny, Discus,
 Ann picked up a few CI skillets from my neighbor's garage sale that could stand a good cleaning. If you are bringing the E-tank I have some examples to use. I've not seen a E-tank set up so that would be interesting. No worries if you are not bringing the set-up.
 Craig


----------



## nimrod

Doug,
 As you were out hunting last week, you bringing the venison???
I have a big bag of pellets I can bring along. 
From what the weather chic is saying we will need jackets for at least a couple nights. 
Craig


----------



## dougmays

nimrod said:


> Doug,
> As you were out hunting last week, you bringing the venison???
> I have a big bag of pellets I can bring along.
> From what the weather chic is saying we will need jackets for at least a couple nights.
> Craig



Well..its called hunting not always-finding LOL. We unfortunately didn't kill anything or i would for sure! Old boy that we met on the trail in the AM got a 6-point about 1/2 mile from us in the PM


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays
 - when do you plan on arriving?


----------



## dougmays

My plan is to be packed up and ready thursday night...leave Friday AM. 3hr and 15 min drive so hoping to arrive around noon-1pm. 

I talked to Kevin and Karin and they will not be to attend this year but have requested picture updates


----------



## cuckoo4141

Carol when are you and John rolling in?


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> I can't wait to see John's work.
> 
> What I am offering is for someone to take what is left, looks to be everything but the pot, and revive it for their use. I have no need for it and it is taking up some room in my shed. I do not want it back!


If no one else is stepping up to take this I can make it a resident cooker for my camp in the woods. Lord knows Karla will be thrilled if I bring another grill back from this gathering lol


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> If no one else is stepping up to take this I can make it a resident cooker for my camp in the woods. Lord knows Karla will be thrilled if I bring another grill back from this gathering lol



Sold. I'll throw it in the back of the truck.


----------



## carol506

cuckoo4141 said:


> Carol when are you and John rolling in?


Leaving here before 10 so probably between 12 and  1.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  I got everything Pellet wise covered (just got an order of pellets) ... If any others wanna bring some cheese to smoke and take back home... that's doable... 

Jeremy..  I 'll take the mini hardware ... 

Mark (bobcats)..  I replied (be safe) .. We sure are gonna miss beating the defending champion (skeeeeer'd cat) ... Hope to see ya next year .. 

Doug... I was kinda hoping you would bring the smoker... but it's no big deal if ya don't... 

Loading up some now...  will be well after lunch tomorrow before we make it..  we're way behind.. have to make meat/shopping run in the morning...  

ok...  back to packing


----------



## JckDanls 07

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yes..  I will have corn hole, washers, boche ball, horseshoes (which never get played) ...


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> Jeremy.. I 'll take the mini hardware ...


Too slow see post 282, 283 lol


----------



## ojenny

dougmays said:


> one more thing..at the moment, as i'm putting all my gear in my prepping zone, i cannot find any of my AMazeN Smokers for cold smoking the cheese and I do not think any are getting donated this year. Will anyone have theirs with them?



Yes I have mine packed!


----------



## JckDanls 07

OOOPS...   just seen Don's bid for the mini hardware ..

Discus...  thanks for picking up my slack on the shine... I usually bring a jar or three..  but it just didn't work out this year .. . I'll have my handle of Jack though if ya need a drink...


----------



## JckDanls 07

x


----------



## ojenny

nimrod said:


> O Jenny, Discus,
> Ann picked up a few CI skillets from my neighbor's garage sale that could stand a good cleaning. If you are bringing the E-tank I have some examples to use. I've not seen a E-tank set up so that would be interesting. No worries if you are not bringing the set-up.
> Craig


I am bringing it but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet so it will be a learning experience for all of us!


----------



## ojenny

carol506 said:


> John just made one for Jenny so if anyone wants to see how a nice clean mini looks, catch her before she fires it up.


I'm SO excited about my mini!


----------



## JckDanls 07

ojenny said:


> I'm SO excited about my mini!



Yea Jenny..  I'll have both mine..  and there are others as well ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Hell..  we built and used a smokehouse on site... sure we'll be able to get the E-tank going ... sounds like it's gonna get a workout too..  LOL ..

remember..  we lost one member already from making them work to hard...


----------



## cuckoo4141

Keith I’m pulling the Thruxton over If you need to put something in it on Saturday. 
Friday will fry up some gator and egg rolls to munch on.


----------



## carol506

Pulling out now


----------



## dougmays

Mornin'! 

Picked up some Extra Sharp Cheddar and Mozzarella at Sam's this morning. If anyone wants to bring more thats cool! Looks like Sat. morning will be perfect for it. Slight drizzle here in Gainesville right now, hoping that doesnt keep up and move south!

I'm bringing my trailer smoker so no worries there! 

Keith - I'll give you a holler tonight to shore up any final details

So excited! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## JckDanls 07

A shower and we're out..  see ya in a couple hrs...


----------



## dougmays

Look what just came in the mail! @TulsaJeff sent us a couple of his books!


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Look what just came in the mail! @TulsaJeff sent us a couple of his books!


Thanks Jeff for your continued support!!
@TulsaJeff


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> I'm bringing the vacuum seal bags that @lisa b so graciously donated from her company Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, as she does every year, that we can use for sealing up any leftovers of anything else. I'll also bring 2 of my vacuum sealers.


And thank you Lisa for your support as well.
@lisa b


----------



## dougmays

Good morning! I'm nearly done putting last minute stuff in the truck. I'll probably head out within the hour. Cant wait to see y'all!


----------



## floridasteve

Just a quick note to let y’all know Lola and I arrived home safely.  We had a GREAT time and are already planning for the April 15 gathering!


----------



## carol506

We’re home too.  Tired, sore and still smiling.  Great time, food, and friends.  Hope to see y’all in April at Fisheating Creek


----------



## cuckoo4141

Awesomeness again. Just to short of a time. Cheers!


----------



## dougmays

Well this happened again haha...home safe and had a great time! More pics to come tomorrow!


----------



## van holton

Great seeing everybody!! Food was great!! Thanks


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> Well this happened again haha...home safe and had a great time! More pics to come tomorrow!


Oh no!


----------



## floridasteve

I got my meat slicer out this afternoon and sliced the leftover pork chops I brought home.  3.8 pounds worth, most to be vac-sealed and frozen tomorrow.


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07
 - I think i may have left my little white vac-sealer on one of your tables? We can sync up on that if you have it.


----------



## jarjarchef

Had a great time  it was awesome seeing those from the past and meeting new folks. Looking forward to next year.

Only took a couple pictures while there.

One was a picture first thing Saturday morning before most were up.

The salad is what to do with leftover rib chain.
Spinach Salad with Chopped Ribs
Rice & Grain Medley, Cucumber,  Cheese Blend
Sweet BBQ Vinaigrette


----------



## Discus39




----------



## Discus39




----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  The good lord helped us make it home safe... 

Doug... I don't have/didn't see the vacuum sealer and damn the bad tire luck again...  Although those tires aren't meant to run 90+mph  ...  

I'll be back later...   unloading some...


----------



## JckDanls 07

The only thing I brought home that wasn't mine is Steve's (FlSteve) torch for lighting his charcoal chimney .. .


----------



## ega-q

dougmays said:


> JckDanls 07
> - I think i may have left my little white vac-sealer on one of your tables? We can sync up on that if you have it.



Doug, was that the white one that was not sealing anymore? I did not see it after we hauled the cheese to your cooler.

Had a great time (as always) and was happy to meet all the old & new friends... so time for next year yet?


----------



## dougmays

ega-q said:


> Doug, was that the white one that was not sealing anymore? I did not see it after we hauled the cheese to your cooler.
> 
> Had a great time (as always) and was happy to meet all the old & new friends... so time for next year yet?



That's right! I did throw it away haha. Thanks for the reminder Scott!


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> That's right! I did throw it away haha. Thanks for the reminder Scott!



Was gonna say I thought I saw one in a trash can


----------



## orlandosmoking

Brad......


----------



## roadkill cafe

Hahahahaha....man, you made me spit my coffee out laughing


----------



## cuckoo4141

Slow down Doug!
Forgot a pic but Doug should have this one.


----------



## dougmays

hahahahahahahaha. That Brad guy is not invited next year! ;)


----------



## dougmays

I have a bunch of pics ill post in a little bit


----------



## jarjarchef

dougmays said:


> hahahahahahahaha. That Brad guy is not invited next year! ;)




Brad was funny, but could not understand much of what he said...


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK Then...  where does one begin to express the great time they had ??  

As usual a big 'THANK YOU" goes out to Jeff for creating the "most bestest" forums ...   Without it none of this would happen in the first place... Also need to thank him for the 2 cookbook's he sent...  They went to the winners (top 2) of the "Friendly" rib competition... 

Gonna give a big shout out to Lisa and her awesome vacuum sealer bags that she provided ..  We used them again to bag some cheese we cold smoked and handed out... By all means all members need to support Lisa and her business... 

Doug... You and Smoking Al (for reason's unknown was a no show) need a big pat on the back for starting up this AWESOME Gathering 8 years ago ... 

I gotta Thank all SMF members (to many to try and list) that came and contributed to the big success that it has been...

The Dutch Oven Clan...  Thank you all for your contributions as well...  everything was great ... 

Unfortunately we had some members that had some things pop up and weren't able to attend and had to cancel last minute..  but that's to be expected .. 

We had some new members (Gene and family, Mark and wife, and others that unfortunately I have forgotten names of, sorry) join us..  All were very friendly and seemed to have a good time ... They say they will be back next year so we'll see...  Hopefully they enjoyed themselves and maybe learned a new technique or something (LOL) ... 

So I've been in a food induced coma since Sat. night and my liver also needs a rest (at least until this weekend)... LOL ... We haven't had enough camping yet so were heading back out Sat. to Hardee Lakes County Park ... 

Don...  that was funny right there..  I don't care who you are...  

So for now I'll sit on the sidelines and wait for pics...


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> The only thing I brought home that wasn't mine is Steve's (FlSteve) torch for lighting his charcoal chimney .. .



Shit!  I left it on your lighter stand thingy!


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK Then...  where does one begin to express the great time they had ??
> 
> As usual a big 'THANK YOU" goes out to Jeff for creating the "most bestest" forums ...   Without it none of this would happen in the first place... Also need to thank him for the 2 cookbook's he sent...  They went to the winners (top 2) of the "Friendly" rib competition...
> 
> Gonna give a big shout out to Lisa and her awesome vacuum sealer bags that she provided ..  We used them again to bag some cheese we cold smoked and handed out... By all means all members need to support Lisa and her business...
> 
> Doug... You and Smoking Al (for reason's unknown was a no show) need a big pat on the back for starting up this AWESOME Gathering 8 years ago ...
> 
> I gotta Thank all SMF members (to many to try and list) that came and contributed to the big success that it has been...
> 
> The Dutch Oven Clan...  Thank you all for your contributions as well...  everything was great ...
> 
> Unfortunately we had some members that had some things pop up and weren't able to attend and had to cancel last minute..  but that's to be expected ..
> 
> We had some new members (Gene and family, Mark and wife, and others that unfortunately I have forgotten names of, sorry) join us..  All were very friendly and seemed to have a good time ... They say they will be back next year so we'll see...  Hopefully they enjoyed themselves and maybe learned a new technique or something (LOL) ...
> 
> So I've been in a food induced coma since Sat. night and my liver also needs a rest (at least until this weekend)... LOL ... We haven't had enough camping yet so were heading back out Sat. to Hardee Lakes County Park ...
> 
> Don...  that was funny right there..  I don't care who you are...
> 
> So for now I'll sit on the sidelines and wait for pics...



Ditto, ditto, ditto!
Well said Keith!


----------



## dougmays

Great times as well! This was by far the biggest and most fun (not saying the past events weren't a blast as well!!) gathering yet! I think we had 23 or 24 sites dedicated to our gathering!?

I'm out of town with family for vacation but will try to get pics up in the next day or 2!

I think in a few weeks we can start planning/booking for next year :) I say we make it double the size next year, what do y'all say?!


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> I think in a few weeks we can start planning/booking for next year :) I say we make it double the size next year, what do y'all say?!



If I keep eating like I did last weekend, I WILL double my size!


----------



## floridasteve

Has anyone heard how Carol is doing???


----------



## JckDanls 07

This is from John on Thurs.

Yep, appears as though the surgery was successful.  At least the doctor was happy with what he accomplished.  Carol had a rough day yesterday, but that was to be expected.  And today will be her first day with physical therapy.  She sure won't enjoy that. We expect her to be mobile enough by Friday or Saturday to return home for the balance of her recovery.  

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> This is from John on Thurs.
> 
> Yep, appears as though the surgery was successful.  At least the doctor was happy with what he accomplished.  Carol had a rough day yesterday, but that was to be expected.  And today will be her first day with physical therapy.  She sure won't enjoy that. We expect her to be mobile enough by Friday or Saturday to return home for the balance of her recovery.
> 
> Thank you for your interest.



:):):)


----------



## roadkill cafe

I didn’t take a whole lot of pics, but here are a few...


----------



## dougmays

Sorry for the delay! Here are the pics i took!


----------



## ojenny

https://photos.app.goo.gl/WakzsmYCWhvrVDBfA

I'm hoping this uploads the pics


----------



## dougmays

Yep, 

 ojenny
 that works! It's too bad this forum doesnt allow for bulk upload like the old platform


----------



## ojenny




----------



## ojenny

That is a whole LOT of food.  I can't imagine what it will look like if we double it in size next year.  I Do have an idea on that though......  I've wanted to try to organize statewide DOG (dutch oven gathering) I just haven't had the opportunity in the past, and I wasn't sure what venue to use etc. Let me know what your thoughts are on that 

 dougmays
  and I can throw it out there on my cast iron groups and see what happens.   I have one other goal for next year too...  I want to LOSE that darn "Newbie" tag...


----------



## dougmays

ojenny said:


> That is a whole LOT of food.  I can't imagine what it will look like if we double it in size next year.  I Do have an idea on that though......  I've wanted to try to organize statewide DOG (dutch oven gathering) I just haven't had the opportunity in the past, and I wasn't sure what venue to use etc. Let me know what your thoughts are on that
> 
> dougmays
> and I can throw it out there on my cast iron groups and see what happens.   I have one other goal for next year too...  I want to LOSE that darn "Newbie" tag...



Hey Jenny! I think a DO gathering could be cool. Are you asking if we want to combine these 2 or create a separate DOG? I would say, have your DO people join the forum since there is a DO section and maybe start the first Smoking Meet Dutch Oven Gathering. But if you wanted to invite them to ours, i dont see a problem with that either. Just my thoughts...looking forward to seeing others


----------



## floridasteve

If they all cook like those that came this year, I’d say "Hell Yes!"


----------



## floridasteve

Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## carol506

Hi all.  Just got home from surgery follow up with doctor.  He and I are both extremely pleased.  My pain level down from 8-9 to a 2-3. 
 What a wonderful time we had at our gathering.  Amazing group, food along with old and new friends.
Looking forward to seeing a lot of y'all at Fisheating Creek the weekend of April 15.


----------



## floridasteve

carol506 said:


> Hi all.  Just got home from surgery follow up with doctor.  He and I are both extremely pleased.  My pain level down from 8-9 to a 2-3.
> What a wonderful time we had at our gathering.  Amazing group, food along with old and new friends.
> Looking forward to seeing a lot of y'all at Fisheating Creek the weekend of April 15.



:):):):p:p:p:D:D:D:rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes:


----------



## dougmays

Glad to hear you're on your way to a full recover 

 carol506
 !


----------



## JckDanls 07

Carol...  that's great news... maybe over time you will be pain free... 

Glad we got some pictures posted...  they're awesome... 
For those who weren't there...  The group picture with the most people was of all those attending... the group picture with less people are all SMF members... just a little FYI ...


----------



## roadkill cafe

Glad to hear you're on the mend and getting some pain relief.


----------



## carol506

John building an outdoor kitchen ,who wants to come help break it in?


----------



## JckDanls 07

COOL..  any pictures ??   when will it be done ??


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> John building an outdoor kitchen ,who wants to come help break it in?



This guy!!!!!! Completion Date? Mini SMF Grilling/Smoking Gathering?


----------



## Discus39

We would like to make it if possible.  Let us know when. We as well are in the process of putting up outdoor kitchen.  Hopefully framing it out next week. 

When is the fish eating creek gathering?


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> This guy!!!!!! Completion Date? Mini SMF Grilling/Smoking Gathering?


Why not?.  Several nearby campgrounds  sabastian, longpoint, Jetty Park and Wickham park
Hopefully done within  next to 2 weeks.  Still waiting game on roofing, it's lost.
If not mini gathering everyone still welcome.  We have 2 smokers, 1 camp chef 2 burner stove, 36 and 17 blackstone and a bbq grill.


----------



## van holton

We wood like to attend


----------



## carol506

Discus39 said:


> We would like to make it if possible.  Let us know when. We as well are in the process of putting up outdoor kitchen.  Hopefully framing it out next week.
> 
> When is the fish eating creek gathering?



We are booked at Fisheating Creek weekend of April 12


----------



## Discus39

What camp sites are reserved or is there an area everyone is close by?


----------



## dougmays

carol506
 was probably joking when she said "who wants to test out the outdoor kitchen" and now all of us weirdos are trying to come over  :) haha


----------



## JckDanls 07

HEYYYYY...  wait a minute...  "WEIRDOS" ...  I resemble that remark ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  just reserved A-6 at Fisheating Creek for April....  The new online reservation really sucks... it showed all sites not available..  so I called them and sites A-2 and A-6 were/are available for that weekend so I got A-6 for the 11th-14th .. 

Discus...  look for sites in the A's and B's..  the higher A's are more shaded ...


----------



## carol506

Doug everyone welcome to come play in John's kitchen, especially the weirdos.

We are in A3 are Fisheating Creek.  Discus go to Southern Camp and RV events for info on rally.


----------



## carol506

Kitchen almost done. All thats left is to install pegboard and figure out shelving.

How doest 1st or 2nd weekend in Febuary sound for a party?  Campgrounds nearby are Sabastian, Longpoint, Jetty Park anDr Wickham  Park, with Wickham being the closest.   Would love y'all to come.


----------



## JckDanls 07

We'd love to...  but work is going to be pretty busy till towards the end of Feb.


----------



## carol506

Thinking about weather,maybe we ought to wait until first of March.  Weather should be warmer.


----------



## dougmays

Cold weather is the best :)


----------



## carol506

Oops!  Forgot we had tickets to Celtic Woman that conflicts with date of kitchen party.  Have to change dates of party to March 16th.  Hope to see y'all then.  Sorry for mixup.


----------



## carol506

Time to party.  Help breaking John's outdoor kitchen.  MARCH 16TH.  We're fixing smoked brisket and turkey.

Everyone welcome.  Potluck,  Bring your chairs.

RSVP so I'll know how much meat to buy.  

Hope to see a bunch of friends,

321-431-4188


----------



## JckDanls 07

Sorry to say Carol..   we won't be making it... looks like I'll be working that weekend ... how are y'all enjoying it ?? 

On a side note...  We should be hearing something soon about S. Fl. (I would think) ...


----------



## RRR

Would have loved to shown up, but moved from Florida to the Philippines.
Smoking Lebanon Bologna as I type.


----------



## carol506

FYI we have tons of plastic forks, knives and spoons leftover from kitchen party.  No need for anyone to bring more for next smokeout.  

Any idea as to date yet?


----------



## nimrod

Carol,
 Ann & I had a great time and thank you for the hospitality! John's new outdoor kitchen will make all the forum members envious. His brisket & turkey breast was fantastic!!! I can't do a good brisket, I really enjoyed John's. There was so much good food it was like a smoking meat gathering. My hats off to your freind that brought the homemade Sangria! 
 Craig & Ann


----------



## nimrod

So when is the next Gathering! If we don't schedule it soon there will not be enough campsites available!
Craig


----------



## dougmays

Howdy y'all! Sorry i havent been on here much...been super busy. 

Ok planning for this year. My Annual company trip falls on November 15-17 this year so that's the only weekend i'm unavailable for the gathering. 

Do we want to do the next gathering:
Nov 2-3
Nov 9-10
Nov 23-24

i'll create a new thread for this year's gathering once we nail down a date


----------



## carol506

John and I vote for 9-10.


----------



## cuckoo4141

carol506 said:


> John and I vote for 9-10.



That is also a 3 day weekend for some governmental employees... Actually 4 for some!


----------



## ega-q

For me the best dates would be 23-24 or 2-3 in that order... 9-10 is the weekend before Veteran's Day and the 10th is the the Marine Corps Birthday, this is a big weekend for us old Jarheads.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I say you tell work they need to change their dates as it interferes with the BEST Gathering there is...


----------



## JckDanls 07

unfortunately the only weekend that all sites are available is the 16th/17th ... for the weekend of 23-24 site 87 is already booked as well as some on the other side of the road (sites 129,130,and 136) ....  as for the 2-3 and 9-10 even more of the sites are booked.... so I guess 23-24th would be the best bet at this time...


----------



## orlandosmoking

October 25 and December 6 have plenty of sites in our usual area


----------



## carol506

We"ll be there whichever is decided.  But would prefer earlier date to avoid holiday traffic


----------



## nimrod

I'm in for Nov 9-10 also but understand the site reservation issues. We are very open at this time but Nov 23-24 is awfully close to Thanksgiving. Might be hard to get folks out then.


----------



## jarjarchef

The later the better for me.
Weekend of the 23rd or Dec 6th is better for me.
The 9th and 10th is a holiday weekend. 
We are very busy early November. We are also expecting one of our Chefs to go out again. Last time was for 15 months.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dec. 7-8 does look best as far as Site availability... 
Oct. 26-27 is open as well...  but a better possibility of it still being warm/hot outside... 

Any weekend is good for us...


----------



## jarjarchef

Just let me know what is decided. I will figure out what I can do or not do.....


----------



## ega-q

jarjarchef said:


> Just let me know what is decided. I will figure out what I can do or not do.....



Yep... the same for me... I will be flexible


----------



## dougmays

Hey all! Sorry for my delay, i've been travelling most of the last 10 days or so. 

So it looks like dates are up in the air but most are flexible. Like i said i have a mandatory company trip that 15-17th of Nov weekend so i'd have to miss this year if most preferred that.

Looking at the previous posts...9th&10th seem to be ideal, but not for all. I agree that the 23-24 is pretty close to thanksgiving and i'm sure alot of people travel or have family in town



 jarjarchef
 - Does Holiday Weekend mean you would not be able to attend?

Do a larger majority prefer Dec 5th?


For now i guess we'll say 9th & 10th and if nobody is opposed start booking later this week?


----------



## orlandosmoking

Current available for Friday November 8th and Saturday 9th


----------



## orlandosmoking

Dec 6 and 7 availability


----------



## orlandosmoking

November 1st and 2nd availablity


----------



## orlandosmoking

Nov 22 and 23


----------



## jarjarchef

I would prefer 6 & 7 of December 

Early November is hard due to work and a Jeep Event early to mid November. 

Like I said before. Set the dates and I'll figure out what I can or cannot do.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dec.  is "Moregooder" "mostbestest" I think ...   If so I'll get the gathering site (88)


----------



## dougmays

Are we all in agreement for Dec 6&7?


----------



## carol506

Fine with us


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Are we all in agreement for Dec 6&7?


Make it official already and start the thread so we can start booking the sites. Other than the weekend that your company trip is on, this weekend by far has the best site selection/availability. The gathering has grown to the point that you cannot possibly please everyone. No  matter which weekend is chosen it won't be perfect for everybody who would like to attend.


----------



## ega-q

Dec is a slower time at work for me but I can do whatever works best for the group.


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> Make it official already and start the thread so we can start booking the sites. Other than the weekend that your company trip is on, this weekend by far has the best site selection/availability. The gathering has grown to the point that you cannot possibly please everyone. No  matter which weekend is chosen it won't be perfect for everybody who would like to attend.




I agree 100%.

Someone set a date and a thread. Then the rest will sort itself out.


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> Someone set a date and a thread. Then the rest will sort itself out.





 dougmays


----------



## dougmays

orlandosmoking said:


> Make it official already and start the thread so we can start booking the sites. Other than the weekend that your company trip is on, this weekend by far has the best site selection/availability. The gathering has grown to the point that you cannot possibly please everyone. No  matter which weekend is chosen it won't be perfect for everybody who would like to attend.



Says the guy who we wont hear from during the next 7 months...creating now..let me just step away from my busy full time job to appease you ;)


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Says the guy who we wont hear from during the next 7 months...creating now..let me just step away from my busy full time job to appease you ;)


Why you gotta be such a cry baby?


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> Why you gotta be such a cry baby?




Sounds like Don has volunteered to run the gathering page. Way to step up Don!!!


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Sounds like Don has volunteered to run the gathering page. Way to step up Don!!!


Always happy to help:)
Everybody knows how active I am on the forums anyways so may as well run the page while I'm here.


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> Always happy to help:)
> Everybody knows how active I am on the forums anyways so may as well run the page while I'm here.



Way to to step up!!! Or is it about time you did something?????


Now we all know who to harass and complain about when things are not perfectly aligned with our desires.

Added bonus now Doug can actually have an adult beverage for a change...


----------



## JckDanls 07

This is funny...  looks like somebody already booked some sites... so I'm off to book mine...  87,88


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Way to to step up!!! Or is it about time you did something?????
> 
> Thanks and yes
> 
> 
> Now we all know who to harass and complain about when things are not perfectly aligned with our desires.
> 
> What, now I gotta listen to more baby crying. Jeez. By all means inbox me here on this forum lol.
> 
> Added bonus now Doug can actually have an adult beverage for a change...
> 
> Now that's funny right there. Ever wonder why he's so busy with "work" all the time.


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> This is funny...  looks like somebody already booked some sites... so I'm off to book mine...  87,88



So are we doing Dec 6-8?


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> This is funny...  looks like somebody already booked some sites... so I'm off to book mine...  87,88


Ok, booked mine 87


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> So are we doing Dec 6-8?



https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...gathering-december-6th-8th-sebring-fl.285638/

Please advise as to which sites at the link above


----------



## JckDanls 07

Here's the link to this years Gathering for all that are interested .. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...gathering-december-6th-8th-sebring-fl.285638/


----------

